# FreeBSD Server Probleme (Unix)



## ResidentPotter (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Problem: (naja, sonst würd ich ja nicht schreiben).
Wie schon viele vor mir, möchte ich auf einem Shell Server einen Minecraft Server erstellen.
Das ganze versuche ich über "putty" mit einer SSH verbindung.
Leider bin ich ein ABSOLUTER Konsolen NEWBIE! 
Alle anstrengungen Xfce zu starten waren vergebens (Installation war kein Problem, aber er möchte es partout nicht öffnen und der  Server lässt Sudo Befehle nicht zu).  

Nach 4h  google hab ich nun resigniert.

Langer rede kurzer Sinn: 
Ich hab die minecraft_server.jar heruntergeladen,
ich habe Java heruntergeladen und da fangen die Probleme an: Ich hab keine ahnung wo das "wpget" abgespeichert hat und selbst wenn wüsste ich nicht wie man es installiert.
Die Datei heist "jre-7u10-linux-i586.gz".

Es wäre super wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich Java installiert bekomm, gerne auch über den "installhome" (so heist der Befehl da), also als Paket (hab keins gefunden).

Das nächste Problem ist, dass beim öffnen von minecraft_server.jar die Fehlermeldung "permission denied" kommt, was, wie ich hoffe, nach Installation von Java geschichte ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

PS: Gerne nehm ich auch tipps an wie ich den z.B. firefox o.ä (installiert ist es bereits) geöffnet bekomme.


----------



## genodeftest (11. Januar 2013)

Hi
Du hast einen headless-Server (also ohne Monitor, etc.), auf den du nur per SSH zugreifen kannst?
Putty ist dann schon ein mal ein richtiger Ansatz. SSH ist aber ein rein textbasiertes Protokoll, dadurch kannst du kein Xfce starten (zumindest nicht direkt). Wenn die Verbindung schnell genug wäre, wäre die Übertragung des Bildschirminhalts + Fernsteuerung prinzipiell möglich, aber dazu brauchst du eine Software, die VNC oder RDP (oder ähnliches) unterstützt. Eigentlich brauchst du auf diesem Server aber gar keine graphische Oberfläche.

Zu deinem Vorgehen:
Du solltest dir wahrscheinlich erst ein mal grundlegendes über FreeBSD aneignen, siehe dazu das Handbuch: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

Als Hilfe für die Vorgehensweise:
http://www.math.utah.edu/lab/unix/unix-commands.html listet die grundsätzlichen Befehle auf, die du per Terminal verwenden kannst. Wichtig ist davon vor allem ls zum auflisten von Dateien und cd zum wechseln des Verzeichnisses. mit 
	
	
	



```
wget --help
```
 und 
	
	
	



```
man wget
```
 bekommt man weitere Hilfe zu den Programmen, hier am Beispiel wget.
Was du dann brauchst ist:
1. Sicherstellen, dass in deinem FreeBSD Java installiert ist (siehe dazu Kapitel 5 des Handbuchs). Unter http://www.freebsd.org/java/index.html solltest du weitere Informationen z.B. über den Paketnamen herausbekommen
2. deine heruntergeladene Datei finden, probier mal die Befehle locate, ls und cd etwas durch, dann sollte man das finden. Die Manpages von wget verraten sicher auch, wo die Datei abgespeichert wird.


----------



## ikosaeder (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich denke wir können dir besser helfen, wenn du mal aufschreibst, welche Kommandos du benutzt hast und was die Ausgabe war.
Ohne zusätzliche Angaben speichert wget eine Datei in dem Ordner, in dem es ausgeführt wird. Im Zweifel als dein Home-Verzeichnis. wget legt dabei eine Ordnerstruktur an, die dem Downloadserver entspricht.
also wirst du die Datei nicht direkt in deinem Homeverzeichnis finden, es sei denn du hast die Option -nd bei wget mit angegeben.


----------



## ResidentPotter (11. Januar 2013)

Hi, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Das mit der Grafischen Oberfläche hab ich jetzt verstanden. Wär eben zum durchsuchen sehr viel einfacher gewesen als cd und ls (damit hab ichs ne Stunde versucht).

Hab das Paket jetzt denke ich. Der hat es als " AutoDL?BundleId=71826"
gespeichert. Ich weis jetzt nur nicht was ich damit anfangen soll.
Hab bereits versucht das über unzip zu entpacken oder mit cd zu öffnen (handelt sich aber anscheinend nicht um ein Archiv) oder direkt zu installieren (installhome).

Leider haben mir auch die Hilfedateien nach 2h Recherche nicht weitergebracht 
Weis ja nicht einmal, um was für ein Format es sich handelt.

Bin Ratlos 

Das mit den Paketnamen hat leider nicht funktioniert ("is not a valid package")

PS: würde ich den Downloadlink mit Windows öffnen, hätte ich schön mein jre-7u10-linux-i586.gz Verzeichnis


----------



## ikosaeder (11. Januar 2013)

Das Problem liegt wohl daran, das das kein Link auf die Datei, sondern auf eine Skriptfunktion ist. Lad das einfach übern deinen Webbrowser auf deinen Rechner und kopiere es mit
scp jre-7u10-linux-i586.gz user@server 
auf den Server
Dann kannst du dich mit ssh einloggen und es auf dem Server auspacken und installieren.


----------

